# Shepherd mix puppy - will ears stand up??



## Myles Barrineau (Feb 4, 2017)

Just got an adorable german shepherd mix puppy!! She's about 9 weeks old; she's a rescue so we don't have a lot of information on her parents. We know that her mom was a shepherd but no clue on the dad. Judging by the way she looks we think she might have some lab in her but she definitely seems predominantly shepherd. I was wanting to know if anyone could tell if her ears will stand? Right now they're very floppy and thin - not a lot of ear cartilage. My old shepherd-chowchow mix had upright ears but his were much thicker from the start and stood up almost immediately. At first I thought our new pup would most definitely keep her floppy ears but I've noticed them getting a little perkier & have seen one of them up very briefly a couple times... Hoping someone can speculate from these photos about the ears and also any speculation on her breed mix is welcome!!


----------



## chickensngermanshepherds (Feb 5, 2017)

cute puppy! time will tell before the ears stand up! it really depends what he is mixed with!


----------

